# Anyone living in Alberta Canada??



## Jodi25noodles (Sep 3, 2013)

Would like some honest opinions about living in Alberta??
We have 2 children 14 and 7 
Are there lots of things to do??
What's it like living there??
Does the cold weather get depressing?? 

Thanks


----------



## Lianth (Jul 25, 2013)

We live in calgary, Alberta. Alberta is a large place, have you got an area in mind where you will be living?

There is many many things to do in calgary and surrounding areas for kids. The kids will never be bored! Canada Olympoc park you can do snowboarding, skiing lessons, during the summer they do zip lining, bobsleigh, day camps, a lot of areas here do day camps in the summer, there is a lot to do all year round. You have globalfest in August which is a worldwide firework festival, which is fantastic! Lake Louise/banff do some great things in winter for the kids, banff Christmas parade is awesome. So many things.........

As for the cold, it was quite mild last year, coldest we had was -26 but that was only for two days. Very snowy, but it's manageable, we didn't have any problems. We have a four year old, and he loved it out in the snow, you just can't build snowmen or snowballs as the snow isn't like the UK, this is like fluff, lol the cold isn't "that bad" it's hard to explain, but I think we are in for a colder winter this year. 

If your children like camping and wildlife, they will love doing it in the mountains. 

We love living here, and wish we had done it sooner! 

If there is anything else just ask


----------



## Jodi25noodles (Sep 3, 2013)

Lianth said:


> We live in calgary, Alberta. Alberta is a large place, have you got an area in mind where you will be living?
> 
> There is many many things to do in calgary and surrounding areas for kids. The kids will never be bored! Canada Olympoc park you can do snowboarding, skiing lessons, during the summer they do zip lining, bobsleigh, day camps, a lot of areas here do day camps in the summer, there is a lot to do all year round. You have globalfest in August which is a worldwide firework festival, which is fantastic! Lake Louise/banff do some great things in winter for the kids, banff Christmas parade is awesome. So many things.........
> 
> ...


Hi thank you so much for your reply. 
We are scared to death in case we make the wrong decision about moving from Australia to Canada. 
If you don't mind could you also give me some information on the schools over there??

Thank you so much 😁


----------



## Lianth (Jul 25, 2013)

The education here is different from uk, but by far a better form of education (in my opinion) there is many schools in calgary and not heard a bad review of any 

You may find dependent on birthdays that your children will start a year behind here. My four year old would of started school this month in th uk, however here he doesn't start kindergarten until next September.


----------



## RGS (Jan 24, 2011)

Jodi25noodles said:


> Would like some honest opinions about living in Alberta??
> We have 2 children 14 and 7
> Are there lots of things to do??
> What's it like living there??
> ...


I've lived in Alberta for over 15 years. Alberta is about 3 times as big in land mass as the UK (661,848 sq km for Alberta vs 243,610 sq km for the UK). So there is obviously lots of wide open spaces. Alberta is bordered on the west side of the province by the Canadian Rocky Mountains which offers beautiful and stunning scenery with lots to do summer or winter. 

Alberta has all 4 distinct seasons.

The 2 main cities are Edmonton (the capital city of Alberta) and Calgary... both with a population of a little over 1 million each. There are also many smaller cities and towns to chose from.

As for winter and cold weather... you can get out an enjoy winter activities or stay inside by a warm fire. Winter can become depressing if you don't embrace it as part of the 4 seasons. Kids generally love winter and playing in the snow or getting involved in winter sports such as hockey, skating or skiing.

Here are a couple of videos to give you an idea of what Alberta looks like in summer and winter.


----------



## Travelingfool (Sep 1, 2013)

Funny how it goes, 30 years ago my brother made the decision to move from Alberta to Australian and he still loves it there. Its a case of each to his own and you'll just have to try it. For me, the only reason I would go back to Alberta is if I had a job offer I just could not refuse. Many people are like that, and then there are some that just love it there.


----------

